# Novo Vídeo Meteoalerta



## ajrebelo (21 Abr 2009 às 21:42)

Boas

aqui fica mais um vídeo feito neste ultimo evento 14 e 15 de Abril

A imagem e a montagem ficou a cargo de Saúl Monteiro, espero que gostem. para ver melhor carregar em hd e colocar em  full screen. 


Recebemos também um contacto do Instituto de Meteorologia a indicar que neste vídeo que irei pôr abaixo, por volta dos 2m de filme foi detectado uma possível estrutura mesociclónica, isto vem provar, o que todos nós andamos aqui a fazer, está a ser  visto com  interesse por parte do nosso Instituto. 


abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Abr 2009 às 01:47)

Absolutamente delicioso.
Vê-se um pouco de tudo e vê-se tudo ,num belo dia de Abril.
Bem hajam pela divulgação e pelo trabalho.
Pela paixão , aí,  estaremos empatados na comunhão ... (digo eu)...
Continuem, por favor.
Haverá mais marés...


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2009 às 13:22)

ajrebelo disse:


> Recebemos também um contacto do Instituto de Meteorologia a indicar que neste vídeo que irei pôr abaixo, por volta dos 2m de filme foi detectado uma possível estrutura mesociclónica, isto vem provar, o que todos nós andamos aqui a fazer, está a ser  visto com  interesse por parte do nosso Instituto.



Muito bom! Não só para a equipa do MeteoAlerta como para o próprio Instituto de Meteorologia.
Para vocês é como que uma boa recompensa pela dedicação de algo que fazem com gosto.
Para eles é talvez uma mensagem de que não estão sozinhos a trabalhar em prole da meteorologia em Portugal. Afinal há quem queira saber mais do tempo, do que ícones de sol ou chuva divulgados diariamente em qualquer jornal.

Quanto aos vídeos, é a qualidade do costume. 
Dá gosto ver e ouvir.

Invejo a vossa vista a norte. Não é que eu possa reclamar muito, até tenho uma boa panorâmica a sul, mas a norte... Tenho um prédio a tapar quase tudo.


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2009 às 13:50)

Parabéns, os videos estão muito bons, boa capatação e posterior edição


----------



## rozzo (23 Abr 2009 às 11:38)

Realmente ali aos 2:07 parece querer nascer ali uma funnel cloud, mas a esta velocidade é difícil entender bem!


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2009 às 17:58)

rozzo disse:


> Realmente ali aos 2:07 parece querer nascer ali uma funnel cloud, mas a esta velocidade é difícil entender bem!



 é muito imperceptivel mas nota-se que há rotação


----------



## Lightning (23 Abr 2009 às 20:29)

Não consegui ver nada... 

O vídeo de facto está um pouco rápido para se conseguir perceber seja o que fôr.

Mas de qualquer maneira ambos os vídeos estão excelentes, mostram como o céu pode passar de bonito e calmo a ameaçador em menos de meia hora.


----------



## actioman (24 Abr 2009 às 01:29)

Aqui ficam igualmente os meus parabéns, seja pelo contacto do IM seja pelo vosso trabalho que tenho seguido com especial atenção e interesse .

Gostei muito do time-lapse,mas ainda gostei mais da montagem vídeo com as fotografias, há ali de tudo um pouco  .

Obrigado pelo profissionalismo que imprimem aquilo que "penduram" aqui na net. 

Vem também isto provar que a meteorologia no nosso pequeno Portugal está a amadurecer e que existe espaço para vários projectos da meteorologia amadora, projectos esses que podem muito bem ser complementados por vários grupos e assim colocar de lado rivalidades e disputas que em nada dignificam a imagem da meteorologia, antes pelo contrário.

Um abraço e a minha admiração por vós!


----------



## vitamos (24 Abr 2009 às 16:19)

Que dizer mais do projecto meteoalerta?

Keep on the good work!


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Abr 2009 às 16:27)

boas

obrigado  pelas belas palavra que temos vindo a receber, nós gostamos tanto disto como todos os que frequentam este espaço.

nem nós tínhamos reparado em tal formação  e posso dizer que vi mais de 10 vezes o vídeo antes de sair,mas não vi nada,  mas lá está quem sabe sabe, eu não percebo nada disto, mas estou aprender.

obrigado mais uma vez e 

abraços


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2009 às 11:40)

Videos fantásticos
Parabens à equipa do *MeteoAlerta*


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2009 às 18:50)

Para um leigo seria provavelmente um grande momento de relax, um prazer para os sentidos e a harmonia consigo próprio.
Partilho também desta sensação mesmo que lhe atribua outra perspectiva. A natureza física das coisas; o mundo natural no seu melhor… 

Grandes imagens, sem sombra de dúvida!
Parabéns_


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 21:09)

Muitos parabéns...

Que bom time-lapse...


----------

